# Hedgehog on trip



## lily00 (May 19, 2009)

Im going to a family reunion this weekend. My usual baby sitter is also gone on vacation and theres no one else to watch here. Should i bring her with me? Its a 2 hour drive there il bring here in a pet carrier, i'll be sleeping in my motor home.I'll stay there few days and leave. so is it a good idea to bring her. 

- Lily00


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

If it were me I'd bring the little one along. 
A 2 hour drive isn't to bad. Just make sure you take her blankies that has her smell so she feels safer. 
And take some water that she is use to drinking. 
Different water can upset her little tummy.


----------



## lily00 (May 19, 2009)

Ok im going to bring her. im going to put the materiel from her cage in th bottom of the pet carrier. Can she stay in the pet carrier all weekend?

Lily00


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree that the road trip will *probably* be fine. Mine does just fine with car rides, though I know some other hedgies get motion sickness.

The thing that caught my eye is that you'll be staying in your motor home... how's the heating and cooling in there? You'll need to make sure that your little one is at the right temperature 24/7.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The carrier is not the ideal cage but for a weekend, it should be fine. When traveling to shows, I have had to keep hedgies in their carrier. The others are correct, Temperature is the most important thing.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you can bring a large spare tub, you can put her wheel in that and let her stretch a bit. It might take up a lot of room in the motor home, though. Whatever works for you. I'm sure she'd appreciate being able to run around a tiny bit while she's there.


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Will you be using the shower/ tub in the motor home? It would work well as a temporary little cage. They could still have their wheel and be safe without taking up any extra room.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When we used to take our bunny camping in our tiny 13' Trillium fiberglass trailer, we put his cage on the top bunk. It fit perfectly and he could look out windows from there as well as watch everything we were doing without the cage being in the way. Of course his travel cage was smaller than his home cage so we'ed let him run around the floor for exercise. A hedgehog with a wheel wouldn't need to be running around.


----------

